# Best or worst interior colours



## Knight_TT (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello all,
I though it would nice to see what everyone view was on leather interior colours, styles etc?


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

Love the two tone leather, mine has the black and grey but really like the black and red.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Anything that isn't too dark. I was in an "all black" A4 once and it seemed as if I were in some austere, gloomy film and on my way to a funeral.

This is good:










and works with red or blue depending upon the body colour.

There's a dark brown that looks awful, and a light brown that is OK.


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

I love baseball leather...


----------



## Rouju (Mar 6, 2011)

Alcantara for me


----------



## andyk17 (Aug 30, 2016)

Rouju said:


> Alcantara for me


+1 personally prefer this to all leather.

Andy


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Fruity colour schemes are great until you try to sell...

Then its black black or black....choice is yours


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Mine is light blue but works well with the navy exterior but looking to swap to red interior
Mike


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Not a fan of all black, love the red/black combo. Not a big fan of coloured centre consoles though, mine is black with the red stitching.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love the 2 tone leather and baseball leather seats. Was perfectly happy with the black leather / alcantara on my Mk2 but went for something lighter in my Mk3 - grey leather ...











TTaRSe said:


> Fruity colour schemes are great until you try to sell...
> 
> Then its black black or black....choice is yours


True but are you buying to please the next owner or to have what you actually want?


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

I cant believe we are this far into the thread and not a saggy seat base in sight!

Also that grey leather looks great zephyr!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

marTTyn said:


> I cant believe we are this far into the thread and not a saggy seat base in sight!
> 
> Also that grey leather looks great zephyr!


+1 Got to agree that's stunning zephyr, not a fan of the standard mk3 seats but the super sports are great


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have black and red, until you see it in person I dont think you appreciate it as much the red doesn't seem to photograph very well imo. Im really glad I got it, when I see all black leather interior now I just think it looks so boring(no offence to anyone ofc )


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Agreed, pics don't do the magma red justice. Just went a test drive in a black merc with black leather, very dull tbh but each to their own


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

andyk17 said:


> Rouju said:
> 
> 
> > Alcantara for me
> ...


Later mk2 came with half and half leather and alcantara but was perforated. ..would never pion full leather over half and half.


----------



## andyk17 (Aug 30, 2016)

Templar said:


> andyk17 said:
> 
> 
> > Rouju said:
> ...


Yeah mine is an S line with perforated alcantara which even at over 3 years old still looks like new, not as slippery as leather and warm to touch even in winter.

Andy


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

This is mine:


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

My favourite is alcantara, picture of mine below


----------



## Knight_TT (Nov 3, 2014)

Black and red really does have to be seen in person. My first TT had nappa grey leather, which I do prefer to the black and red as it gives more light to the cabin.


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

turboDean said:


> This is mine:


Love this interior.

Is the red leather steering wheel part of the extended leather pack?


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

blackcatz said:


> turboDean said:
> 
> 
> > This is mine:
> ...


Cheers, it was one of the main reasons I bought the car.

Im not sure, its the only one ive seen with a red wheel.


----------



## aquazi01 (Sep 26, 2015)

Coloured steering wheels are part of the individual pack... only ever seen a red and white one. The two tone seats are pretty common though... especially on TTS's where leather came standard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

turboDean said:


> blackcatz said:
> 
> 
> > turboDean said:
> ...


It's Audi exclusive interior that mate. You could specify just the wheel colour match or go the whole way and get the gear stick, handbrake etc like yours. Would have cost a fortune


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Possible silly question.... the heated seat option.. is it available in the Alcantara/leather seats? Wouldn't mind replacing my leather with these but I have heated seats.


----------



## Ropemonkey (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the black and grey leather in my TTS. I would prefer the alacantra though to stop the sliding around


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

barry_m2 said:


> Possible silly question.... the heated seat option.. is it available in the Alcantara/leather seats? Wouldn't mind replacing my leather with these but I have heated seats.


You can get half leather alcantara combo with heated seats mate


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

xGem said:


> My favourite is alcantara, picture of mine below


Is that an RS3 or TTRS wheel?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Gem has an amplified edition so guessing the s line wheel


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

That looks thicker than an ordinary S Line wheel, so I'm guessing the smokies edition has the same wheel as a TTRS?


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Mine is Black and Orange - I was a bit unsure when I saw pictures but in the metal it really works.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's a facelift s-line wheel which have the thumb definition bits

Rs3 / TTRS wheels are thicker and are fully perforated

Prefacelift s-line 









Facelift s-line 









Ttrs ( fully perforated )









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > Possible silly question.... the heated seat option.. is it available in the Alcantara/leather seats? Wouldn't mind replacing my leather with these but I have heated seats.
> ...


Cool.. next silly question is... how can you tell if they do if they've already been removed from the car, do they have an extra connector or anything obvious?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry mate, ReTTro is the man to answer that question, I just know you can get heated 50/50 seats and they likely get warmer than the leather versions.

See what you mean about the s line wheels Lea, that looks well chunky


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

barry_m2 said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > barry_m2 said:
> ...


.

??? 
I don't get ya mate 
Do you mean if seats have been swapped ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

bhoy78 said:


> Sorry mate, ReTTro is the man to answer that question, I just know you can get heated 50/50 seats and they likely get warmer than the leather versions.
> 
> See what you mean about the s line wheels Lea, that looks well chunky


Later wheel is even chunkier mate 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> ???
> I don't get ya mate
> Do you mean if seats have been swapped ?


No, just thinking if I find a set on ebay, how would I tell if they are heated seats, just in case the person who removed them didn't know? My current leather ones are heated and I'd like the new ones to be heated too.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Look for a green plug on the loom

Green is heated seat.
Red is power supply and belt warning 
Yellow is airbag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> turboDean said:
> 
> 
> > blackcatz said:
> ...


I'll definitely be looking for something like this for my next TT !


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Another option of half red half black 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

ReTTro fit said:


> It's a facelift s-line wheel which have the thumb definition bits
> 
> Rs3 / TTRS wheels are thicker and are fully perforated
> 
> ...


The amplified and TTRS ones look the same thickness to me!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

They possibly are mate, won't be much in it anyway 
Amplified makes no odds, it uses the facelift s-line wheel 
Only real difference is the leather

By far the worse wheel is the TTS 
It only gets the skinny base model smooth wheel the same as entry level but it get a double stitch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> Another option of half red half black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen that combination anywhere before.

There is such a thing as too much choice ....

If this is just for the TTRS might be a bit beyond my budget with a 90 mile round trip commute every day.


----------



## Gaitsy1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Seats re-upholstered


----------



## Gaitsy1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Steering wheel changed.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Gaitsy1 said:


> Seats re-upholstered


Interesting...got anymore pics ?


----------



## Gaitsy1 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'll take some more. These were in the garage so light not great.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

blackcatz said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > ]This is mine:
> ...


[/quote]

I'll definitely be looking for something like this for my next TT ![/quote]

Makes it look like a Peugeot, never liked this colour combo, although the picture ReTTro posted of the edge red accents, that's stunning.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

blackcatz said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Another option of half red half black
> ...


I've got this option, fortunately Audi put the steering wheel on the correct side :lol:


----------



## Gaitsy1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Few more pics


----------



## Gaitsy1 (Apr 5, 2017)

No.2


----------



## Gaitsy1 (Apr 5, 2017)

No.3


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> By far the worse wheel is the TTS
> It only gets the skinny base model smooth wheel the same as entry level but it get a double stitch


I thought the steering wheel wasn't great. The one in my A3 is so much better, thumb place, chunky and perforated. Would love to replace.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

suzannec said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > By far the worse wheel is the TTS
> ...


The one in the A3 is a lot nicer wheel 
But it's lin3 and buttons won't work

The same style wheel
From A4 / A5 fit and are fully functional

Here's mine

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcatz (Feb 16, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > ReTTro fit said:
> ...


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No it's not a stock wheel 
It's from the exclusive / individual range, oem carbon

I took the clocks apart and wrapped the outer rings red 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suzannec (May 20, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> suzannec said:
> 
> 
> > ReTTro fit said:
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> They possibly are mate, won't be much in it anyway
> Amplified makes no odds, it uses the facelift s-line wheel
> Only real difference is the leather
> 
> ...


 Your right there Rettro I've got 2012 TTS wheels toy like. Is the TTRS a straight swop over, also what about the air bag !!


----------

